# Vince und Doping???



## Lenin (30. Januar 2006)

Hab mal gehoert, das Herr Hermance zur Zeit ohne Lizens ist... wegen Dopingvedacht...
http://www.nopogo.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=834

Na so was... Ja, sein Gesicht sieht nicht so ganz gesund aus...
Hm, was sagt ihr?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (30. Januar 2006)

Lenin schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal gehoert, das Herr Hermance zur Zeit ohne Lizens ist... wegen Dopingvedacht...
> http://www.nopogo.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=834
> 
> Na so was... Ja, sein Gesicht sieht nicht so ganz gesund aus...
> Hm, was sagt ihr?



gesicht?? was für ein gesicht?? ich sehe da keins....und kann mal bitte jemand kurz und knapp wiedergeben, was da geschrieben wird?? wäre sehr nett...

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenin (30. Januar 2006)

Wegen dem Gesich schau dir mal das colorado 2005 video an od
ein anderes. Mit dem uebersetzen ist nicht so leicht...
Also, ihm wurde erstmal das Lizens entzogen, weil er die Blutprobe zu spaet abgegeben hat und hatte zu viel ?Eritrozieten? im Blut. 
Es ist zwar noch nicht sicher, ob er gedopt hat oder nicht.
Aber er ist im Moment ohne Lizens
http://nopogo.org/breve.php3?id_breve=320


----------



## mtb-trialer. (30. Januar 2006)

was ist denn an dem gesicht so ungewöhnlich? ne komische fresse hatter er schon immer. aber was ist denn so besonders auffällig an dem gesicht`?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Januar 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn an dem gesicht so ungewöhnlich? ne komische fresse hatter er schon immer. aber was ist denn so besonders auffällig an dem gesicht`?



wenn man vom gesicht ausgeht is kenny belay auch gedopt.......bei dem versteinerten blick.,....eieieii

also wenn das wirklcih stimmt mit dem doping, dann gute nacht.......das wäre der anfng vom ende.....nicht das irgendwann alle im trial hochgezüchtte sin, so wie beim rennrad und kein normalsterblicher mensch überhautp ncoh ne chance hat was zu reissen


----------



## Lenin (31. Januar 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> aber was ist denn so besonders auffällig an dem gesicht`?


Ich meine, es ist irgendwie verschwollen... Frueher fiehl es mir nicht so auf...
Naja, ich kann mich auch irren...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (31. Januar 2006)

hmm jetzt fällt es mir auch irgendwie auf. Sein Gesicht wirkt etwas aufgequollen... was ja bei einnahme mancher "Substanzen" eintritt weil sich Wasser einlagert.


----------



## elhefe (31. Januar 2006)

Ich glaube ja manchmal, man muss so richtig hässlich aussehen, um nen guter Trialer zu sein. (Will aber niemanden zu nahe treten, der sich für gut hält.  )


----------



## TheBASStian (31. Januar 2006)

Also ich finde mich schön.  
Bin ich jetzt schlecht?


----------



## Schevron (31. Januar 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ja manchmal, man muss so richtig hässlich aussehen, um nen guter Trialer zu sein. (Will aber niemanden zu nahe treten, der sich für gut hält.  )



ach deswegen bin ich net so gut. Nuja, hab ich auf jeden fall jetzt ne gute ausrede


----------



## elhefe (31. Januar 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde mich schön.
> Bin ich jetzt schlecht?




Ich werd mal Dein Innsbruck Video schauen, und dann werden wir mal sehen...  





			
				Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> ach deswegen bin ich net so gut. Nuja, hab ich auf jeden fall jetzt ne gute ausrede




Jepp. Die Ausrede habe ich mir auch schon zurecht gelegt  


Aber für die Leute, die´s drauf haben noch der Hinweis. Wahre Schönheit kommt von innen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (31. Januar 2006)

Lenin schrieb:
			
		

> .... weil er die Blutprobe zu spaet abgegeben hat und hatte zu viel ?Eritrozieten? im Blut....



erythrozyten sind rote blutkörperchen.wenn ein mensch mehr, als es normalerweise der fall ist, davon besitzt bzw. sich gezielt mehr von diesen verabreichen lässt steigt dessen leistungsbereitschaft,verbesserter sauerstoff transport ,größer mengen sauerstoff können transportiert werden usw. ....

bin mir aber net wirklich sicher ob das schon als doping durchgeht ,wenn diese erythrozyten vom eigenen blut stammen....


----------



## schwalbe (31. Januar 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> erythrozyten sind rote blutkörperchen.wenn ein mensch mehr, als es normalerweise der fall ist, davon besitzt bzw. sich gezielt mehr von diesen verabreichen lässt steigt dessen leistungsbereitschaft,verbesserter sauerstoff transport ,größer mengen sauerstoff können transportiert werden usw. ....
> 
> bin mir aber net wirklich sicher ob das schon als doping durchgeht ,wenn diese erythrozyten vom eigenen blut stammen....



Sag mal, warum hast Du keinen Doktor vor dem Namen


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (31. Januar 2006)

schwalbe" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
schwalbe schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, warum hast Du keinen Doktor vor dem Namen



da fühl ich mich aber geschmeichelt  aber neee,10te klasse bio muss da reichen ... bin nur froh das die drecks schule wenigstens einmal in meinem leben sinn macht  ... und dann auchnoch im zusammenhang mit trial


----------



## trialsrider (31. Januar 2006)

Weil wir alle schlaue Trialer sind und sowas fast alle wissen!  
Aber du gehörst bald auch dazu lieber "schwalbe" (schleichwerbung? )
ich fahr auch schwalbe!  big betty!

zum schön sein...

ich denke dann liege ich so im Mittelfeld.....denn ich habs 
net so ultra drauf! damit bin ich dann perfekt!  
Denn zum Bunnies reissen reicht mein Können!


----------



## schwalbe (31. Januar 2006)

_Aber du gehörst bald auch dazu lieber "schwalbe" (schleichwerbung? )
ich fahr auch schwalbe!  big betty!_

Der Name bezieht sich nicht auf die Firma, sonden auf die vielen Abflüge beim Trial.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (31. Januar 2006)

also wenn man vom gesicht aus geht müssten ja noch viel mehr pros gedopt sein ! was en quatsch !
@ mietschorek
du hast recht mir den roten blurkörperchen, aber ich denke das wenn man so ne kanone wie der vince ist, reicht en knoppers und en paar zusätzliche ballaststoff damit der stoffwechsel was mehr angeregt ist und das auch mal vorkommen kann oder ? wahrscheinlich wollen die nur was schwung ins forum   
bringen  

mfg. Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (31. Januar 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> bin mir aber net wirklich sicher ob das schon als doping durchgeht ,wenn diese erythrozyten vom eigenen blut stammen....


Also..."mehr rote Blutkörperchen" kann eigentlich nur schwerlich Grund für 'ne dauerhafte Sperre sein. Ist sicher nur 'ne Vorsichtsmaßnahme.

Das ist sportlerisch doch fast schon Usus, vor Wettkämpfen in Regionen mit _dünnerer Luft_ (Davos, Anden, usw.) zu trainieren, damit sich mehr r.B. bilden. Im krasseren Fall wird das dort von sich selbst abgezapfte Blut dann 'nen Monat aufgehoben und gespritzt.
Da könnte man die Tour de France aber gleich ganz abblasen.
...und Sportlern das Reisen zu verbieten und Alpen-/Anden-/Himalaya-Bewohner grundsätzlich von Wettkämpfen auszuschließen geht ja auch mal nicht.

...und wenn man alle drei Monate der UCI 'ne Blutprobe abgeben muss, dann kann die halt auch mal zu spät kommen. Ich wette, dass er in 1-3 Monaten wieder normale Werte hat, neue Probe abgibt und die Lizenz wieder hat.


----------



## locdog (31. Januar 2006)

wen man in grossen hohen treniert oder in kammern wo der sauestoff anteil geringer ist werden zusetzliche rote blutkorperchen produziert. So was kann man sogar in sehr guten trenings centern trenieren...vieleicht ist es das ?


----------



## genio (31. Januar 2006)

mal ne andere frage!

bei sprintern etc seh ich es ja noch ein gründe dafür zu finden!

aber beim trial?

was soll die ne halbe pallette höher oder ne halbe minute mehr ausdauer auf lange sicht bringen?

ich frag mich bloß, was man beim trial für beweggründe haben sollte?


----------



## ecols (31. Januar 2006)

z.B wenn man der Sohn des Chefs des weltweit größten Trialteileherstellers ist?


----------



## Lanoss (31. Januar 2006)

Sporler in der Leistungsklasse werden regelmäßig kontroliert wenn man dann einen Sprunghaften anstieg des Hematokritwertes feststellt könnte man von doping ausgehen.
Leider lassen sich nämlich nicht alle Mittel die dieses Bewirken nachweisen, Eigenblut schon gar nicht, deshalb muß der Wert immer wieder kontrolliert werden.
Sollte der Wert die Schallgrenze von 50 überschreiten wird der Sportler automatisch aus dem Wettkampf genommen weil das Blut dann so dick ist das es für ihn gefährlich werden könnte. (Herzinfarkt)
Ausnahmen gibt es hier natürlich auch.
Zum Beispiel Sportler die von Haus aus so nen riesen Wert haben das sie nach nen bischen training über 20m N.N. sofort drüber sind, diese haben das dann in ihrem "Dopingpass" stehen und dürfen dann auch mit höheren Werten fahren.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (31. Januar 2006)

ehm ja, ne halbe palette oder etwas mehr Ausdauer kann schon der Sieg sein.
Leute die bei so kleinen recht unbedeutenden Sportarten wie trial dopen machen das aus psychologischen gründen.
Das ist einfach die Sucht nach Anerkennung, Sieger sein usw.


----------



## TheBASStian (31. Januar 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Leute die bei so kleinen recht unbedeutenden Sportarten wie trial dopen machen das aus psychologischen gründen.
> Das ist einfach die Sucht nach Anerkennung, Sieger sein usw.



Aha, es spricht der Kenner...


----------



## Schevron (31. Januar 2006)

Jop. der Grenzwert bei den Erys bzw. dem HKT (Hämatokrit) ist ein Sicherheitswert aus gesundheitlichen gründen.
Außer Höhentraining gibt es aber auch noch das allseitsbeliebte und weitbekannte Epo. (Erytropoetin) ist ein stoff der auch im Körper existiert und die Blutbildung anregt. Das gibts auch zum spritzen, und ist dann verboten. Wer hätts gedacht. Also wenns wirklich um seine Erys ging, hat ers entweder legal mit höhentraining gemacht, oder mit Epo. Was ziemlich dämlich wäre (würds ihm aber zutraun  ) weil das ein mittel is nach dem gleich geschaut wird.

Vielleicht hat er aber auch zu viel gekifft.  Kann auch als Doping ausgelegt werden.

Was die veränderungen im Gesicht angeht. Man könnte mal auf seine untekiefer im backenbereich schaun. sind da vermehrt kleine pickelchen würde das für anabolika sprechen. und für alle die mit ihm duschen wollen - wenn seine klöten die größe von Rosienen haben spricht das auch für anabolika. oder aber die natur hats einfach bös mit ihm gemeint


----------



## isah (31. Januar 2006)

*hust* 


da spricht doch nicht etwa der neid?


----------



## sebi-online88 (31. Januar 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Jop. der Grenzwert bei den Erys bzw. dem HKT (Hämatokrit) ist ein Sicherheitswert aus gesundheitlichen gründen.
> Außer Höhentraining gibt es aber auch noch das allseitsbeliebte und weitbekannte Epo. (Erytropoetin) ist ein stoff der auch im Körper existiert und die Blutbildung anregt. Das gibts auch zum spritzen, und ist dann verboten. Wer hätts gedacht. Also wenns wirklich um seine Erys ging, hat ers entweder legal mit höhentraining gemacht, oder mit Epo. Was ziemlich dämlich wäre (würds ihm aber zutraun  ) weil das ein mittel is nach dem gleich geschaut wird.
> 
> Vielleicht hat er aber auch zu viel gekifft.  Kann auch als Doping ausgelegt werden.
> ...



Bist du Arzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (1. Februar 2006)

na wenn man deine bilder so anguckt will man gar nich wissen was du so nimmst


----------



## florianwagner (1. Februar 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn man deine bilder so anguckt will man gar nich wissen was du so nimmst



ohh je, auf los gehts los...


----------



## glotz (1. Februar 2006)

ja der vince ich habs ja schon immer gedacht
wenns stimmt wärs auf jeden der supergau für koxx die ja sooo viel für den sport tun!!! peinlich peinlich nur weil der sunnyboy auch ganz oben stehen soll !!
ich hoffe kenny iss sauber!! der ist einfach nur bessen !!vince will doch nur cool sein!!
also jungs nicht nachmachen!! bringt doch nichts!!
machts so wie sebi: immer schön bei mutti aufessen und ab und zu inne muckibude!! 
oder wie marco und der öler in graz05 am sonntag alpen-cup da waren wir bis um5 saufen und um 10 war start marco hatte noch min 3atü aufm kessel und seine erste runde war die beste bie letzte die schlechteste!!
thomas hatte sich ein wenig zurückgehalten und hat locker gewonnen!!
also immer schön pegel halten dann klappt das auch!!
prost teo


----------



## Schevron (1. Februar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du Arzt?




noch net. ein paar semester fehlen noch. Leider


----------



## sebi-online88 (1. Februar 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> noch net. ein paar semester fehlen noch. Leider




im ernst?


----------



## rusty84 (1. Februar 2006)

wozu aber anabolika? bringt doch bei gezieltem training gewichtszunahme die er sicherlich nicht bezweckt weil dann müßte er ja mehr mit hochziehen... wie dem auch sei... finde es vermessen zu sagen das jemand der gut fährt dopt.. wenn was dran wäre, wärs traurig ...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (1. Februar 2006)

ich kenne mich mit trialfahren nicht aus aber was soll einem da doping bringen?

man kann sich ja schlecht radgefühl andopen, oder?


----------



## Schevron (1. Februar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> im ernst?



Jup!

@Kaschmirkönig: klar kann man sich das gleichgewicht und das gefühl net andopen. aber den schmackes in den beinen und armen um weit, hoch zu springen und besser lange durchzuhalten kann man damit schon erreichen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Februar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne mich mit trialfahren nicht aus aber was soll einem da doping bringen?
> 
> man kann sich ja schlecht radgefühl andopen, oder?



man trial is nicht schachspielen.....da brauchste druck in de beinen.....sonst kommste nirgends hoch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (1. Februar 2006)

vielleicht ist er krank und hat einen grösseren medikamentenkatalog. siehe armstrong. der mann war so krank, der "durfte" evtl auch mehr sachen nehmen.

doping ist eine traurige sache. wenn man hört dass manche mit ihren pulsmessern schlafen müssen und bei gefährlich niedrigem puls durch die eingestellte untergrenze geweckt werden um schnell ein paar minuten auf der rolle wieder in normalen bereich zu kommen dann sind dass schon arme schweine.


----------



## funky^jAY (1. Februar 2006)

lol...was ernsthaft??? zu niedrigen puls?


----------



## ecols (1. Februar 2006)

naja.. wenn di pumpe nur noch alle 3 sekunden klopft kanns schon kritisch werden..


----------



## dieler (2. Februar 2006)

Indurain hatte 'nen Ruhepuls unter 30:
http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/sportherz.html


----------



## funky^jAY (2. Februar 2006)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> naja.. wenn di pumpe nur noch alle 3 sekunden klopft kanns schon kritisch werden..



naja...aber die son schweineherz haben, dann wird ja auch mehr blut durchgepumpt, sprich müßte aufs gleiche rauskommen?


----------



## elhefe (2. Februar 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn man deine bilder so anguckt will man gar nich wissen was du so nimmst




@ Sebi Online

Sehr dezent überlesen  . Ich dachte auch, dass dazu was kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (2. Februar 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sebi Online
> 
> Sehr dezent überlesen  . Ich dachte auch, dass dazu was kommt.



Das passt schon


----------



## TRAILER (2. Februar 2006)

******** hier.


----------



## funky^jAY (3. Februar 2006)

jawoll...gibt ja noch leute die humor haben

und böse mein ich sowas sowieso nich


----------



## Hiro (8. Februar 2006)

Hat nun mal einer NEUE Infos zu dem Thema. Oder war das nur ne Ente.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Februar 2006)

ich tippe auf ente


----------

